# The "best" engine for the Associated rc10t4?



## issues034 (Oct 8, 2004)

*A good engine for the Associated RC10T4?*

Ok I just got a Associated RC10T4 and I want to make it go faster and such so what would be a very good engine to get for it. I understand the concept of how many turns one engine has compaared to another but I am having a little trouble finding a good engine because I just got into the electric r/c's. Help will be very, very apreciated.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

You never said... Are you going to RACE or PLAY..? The Speed Gems Pro line of motors make great play motors or economy Modified race motors...

For Stock class racing, I think the motors based on the EPIC P2K2 are best for trucks, although the 'Monster' based motors are very fast, but much harder to get the gearing right on...

Nitpick: "Engines" are internal combustion power plants... Electric vehicles use "Motors"... Not trying to give you a hard time, but misuse of the "Engines" label can be confusing...


----------



## issues034 (Oct 8, 2004)

alright thanks and i will keep that whole engine motor thing in mind.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

For a true economical motor, go for an Orion Revolution. You can get 20+ runs out of a pair of brushes. On my Speed Gem, I could only get 2 runs on a pair. The Orion modified motors come in 7-14 turns and 1-3 winds. I would suggest getting a 13 turn double wind.


----------



## issues034 (Oct 8, 2004)

alright i will do that. but on the web site there are a few diff. revolution motors whitch one do i get? and what exactly are the brushes for anyways?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

my suggestion is get a ss5800


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

if you want real low maintence and dont want to spend money on brushes or worn out motors buy a brushless system. with them u can control how fast the motor is and how much torque or power you want out of them.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yesa that is the big thing about them^


----------



## Joe Novak (Apr 11, 2003)

Novak ss-5800 Enough Said,Race or play these are great!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey joe novak do u work at novak or do u really like them


----------

